# Should I get rid of my drill press?



## Pcmaker (Jun 24, 2018)

I have a 7x12 lathe and I just purchased a Precision Matthews PM-25V mill. I have an old Ryobi drill press that I'm contemplating of getting rid of. My "shop" is in my 2 car garage that has to share space with my car and other things, so I'm a bit short on space. I read that mills double has drill presses. If I get rid of my drill press, that'll give me some much needed extra space.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 24, 2018)

If you can make room keep the drill press.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jun 24, 2018)

I have a drill press right beside my mill..use press most of time but sometimes I want a "better" hole..so I use mill..I would keep press...


----------



## pacifica (Jun 24, 2018)

I had a drill press, after I got a knee mill never used drill press, sold it.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't use the DP much for drilling holes, but it normally has a countersink in the chuck, great for a quick deburr of holes.  Have a foot switch on it.  It sits right at the end of my lathe, just a couple of steps from the mill.  The lathe and mill face each other with only 36 inches between the hand wheels.  The DP sits in what would otherwise be wasted space in the 18 inches between the lathe and the door.  Positioned so that a long bar in the lathe just clears the DP column. 

If you can find the room, keep the DP


----------



## ezduzit (Jun 24, 2018)

I use one of my three drill presses more than I use my mill. Would never want to be without one. Not sure I'd say that about a Ryobi, though.


----------



## tweinke (Jun 24, 2018)

I think a drill press has its place in a shop. nice for quick holes, counter sinking etc. and in my case more chuck to table space.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 24, 2018)

I kept my drill press, for those situations where you have something setup on the Mill and before you can get to it, you need a hole drilled.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 24, 2018)

Keep the drill press,  many  times you'll want a quick hole and tearing down the setup on the mill can't be done because the hole you're drilling Is so you can continue milling.


----------



## gonzo (Jun 24, 2018)

Keep it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## tjb (Jun 24, 2018)

Mitch Alsup said:


> I kept my drill press, for those situations where you have something setup on the Mill and before you can get to it, you need a hole drilled.



Ditto.


----------



## tjb (Jun 24, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> Keep the drill press, many times you'll want a quick hole and tearing down the setup on the mill can't be done because the hole you're drilling Is so you can continue milling.


Ditto.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jun 24, 2018)

Like the others have said projects in the mill will affect this greatly. I have kept my drill press and it does get a lot of use. So I lean towards keeping it.
Have a good day
ray


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 24, 2018)

Pcmaker said:


> I have a 7x12 lathe and I just purchased a Precision Matthews PM-25V mill. I have an old Ryobi drill press that I'm contemplating of getting rid of. My "shop" is in my 2 car garage that has to share space with my car and other things, so I'm a bit short on space. I read that mills double has drill presses. If I get rid of my drill press, that'll give me some much needed extra space.


Today I have just Mill/Drill do to lack of space.
In past I 6 drill press with power feed
But had big shop and had employees.

Dave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Barncat (Jun 24, 2018)

Add on to your garage and keep the drill press. Win-win!


----------



## GoceKU (Jun 26, 2018)

A good working drill press is worth is place in any workshop.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 26, 2018)

Pack up the drill press and put it into storage.  After a while you'll be able to answer the question yourself.


----------



## aliva (Jun 26, 2018)

keep it I use mine for quick job. I use the mill for bigger and more accurate holes.
Besides 2 weeks after you get rid of it you'll kick yourself in the ass


----------



## dlane (Jun 26, 2018)

^what aliva said, I have two and want another US one or two


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jun 26, 2018)

If I have a piece in the mill, I’d use it to drill a hole, but I’ve never purposely sought out the mill to drill a hole. But I also own big buck drill presses.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 26, 2018)

A drill press is one of those basic machines that can be wanted and used in every hobby shop. But, I’m not sure about wanting to keep a “Ryobi” drill press, sorry…Dave


----------



## Bill W. (Jun 26, 2018)

You're not going to gain a lot of space getting rid of the small Ryobi DP...  Keep it... you'll be glad you did...  Bill W.


----------



## schor (Jun 26, 2018)

Not sure how good the ryoby is but I would keep it. I have 2 drill presses and a mill, would not get rid of any unless I had to. Benchtop drill press can get down to 100rpm which is good enough for some big holes in steel and it works great. Floor drill press for softer stuff and wood. 4-1/2" travel and 16" swing. Both from the 40's. I would goto a drill press to drill before I went to the m,ill top drill.


----------



## ELHEAD (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm with Schor , except for the mill, which is to be the next acquisition. I have two dp's ( HF and Crafrsman) and cannot seem to be able to get rid of either. Oh yeah , I bout forgot one. Here it is


----------



## royesses (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a Ryobi bench top DP that I use for general hole making on wood, cast iron and anything that makes a mess and does not require precision. I would never get rid of it.

Roy


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a mill and three drill presses, though only two are currently working. I also leave one with a countersink always in the chuck. The smaller bench top drill press, I use for quick one off holes and smaller sensitive work. Of course for drilling holes at precise locations nothing beats the mill.


----------



## oskar (Jun 28, 2018)

I also have a very small shop and I will never get rid of my DP. I can make holes on the edge of 4 feet long pc as per attached. I dont have amill but will never be able to to this work on one. DP is very versatile


----------



## stuartw (Jun 28, 2018)

I gave away my DP & regret it the mill is more accurate but for quick holes the press is much faster.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 29, 2018)

One more vote for keeping the DP. I have a mill/drill and 4 drill presses. I use all of them. And I ran out of space about 4 machines ago.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jun 30, 2018)

This is gonna be tough. I've been trying to find space for my drill press all this time. My mill hasn't arrived and it's gonna go where my drill press is sitting on now.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 11, 2018)

So, here's another 2 cents (and worth about that much...) I bought a mini mill (8X32) 20 years ago, and used it as a drill press also.  I now have a full sized BP clone, and still use it as a drill press.  Having a DP is a great idea, but I don't have the room for one with all my other equipment, and I don't miss it.

-- yes, that means more setup, etc, but it is what I have, and it works.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jul 12, 2018)

I found space for my drill press on the other side of the garage. That's where I put my bench sander and bench grinder, too.


----------

